# vserver bzw rootserver gesucht !



## panZa (29. März 2004)

hi,

ich suche einen billigen dennoch guten v bzw. rootserver.
Ich hoffe viele werden mir antworten 

mfg
panza


----------



## Tommy (29. März 2004)

Wie wäre es mit mindestens einigen Details, was du genau möchtest?


----------



## panZa (29. März 2004)

*re*

also, 

beim vserver unter 70€ und so 100GB traffic oder mehr und über 30G HDD 
beim rootserver unter 100€ und so wie oben.
schreibt einfach paar anbieter, mehr will ich ned


----------



## Spacemonkey (30. März 2004)

dfd-solutions 
1&1 
Schlund


----------

